# arresti (o fermi)



## Einstein

Referring to time lost by interruption of a service, I have this sentence:

*Sono esclusi dal calcolo gli arresti (o fermi) programmati, gli arresti (o fermi) dovuti a cause di forza maggiore.*

I would translate both "arresti" and "fermi" as _stoppages_. Is there a difference?

Thanks, anyone!


----------



## Blackman

The only difference I can spot is that fermi sound as scheduled stoppages, while arresti don't. Hence the need to precise between arresti programmati and arresti non programmati.


----------



## Einstein

Blackman said:


> The only difference I can spot is that fermi sound as scheduled stoppages, while arresti don't. Hence the need to precise between arresti programmati and arresti non programmati.


And yet they use both terms in both cases! Mysteries of the universe... I'll probably use a single term.

Thanks anyway!


----------



## Blackman

I'd have used _sono esclusi dal calcolo i fermi e gli arresti dovuti a causa di forza maggiore. _I know you've been in Italy long enough to understand the ununderstandable...


----------



## Einstein

Hmm... What they mean is that stoppages that are scheduled don't count as a disservice because the customer is notified, while those due to force majeur don't count as a disservice because the supplier is not responsible. On the other hand unscheduled stoppages not due to force majeur but to defects do count as a disservice.
But in any case they still use both terms, apparently indifferently!

Yes, I've been in Italy long enough to know about Italian verbosity.


----------



## Bluenoric

I'm not really sure that the two terms can be used indifferently: *fermo* sounds more like a temporary interruption of the service, while *arresto* is when the system has to be shut down and restarted. Would something like stoppage/shutdown make any sense?


----------



## Einstein

Bluenoric said:


> I'm not really sure that the two terms can be used indifferently: *fermo* sounds more like a temporary interruption of the service, while *arresto* is when the system has to be shut down and restarted. Would something like stoppage/shutdown make any sense?


That's a possibility... After all, when we shut down a computer we talk about "arresto del sistema". Thanks for that input!


----------



## Nino83

Einstein said:


> Sono esclusi dal calcolo gli arresti (o fermi) programmati, gli arresti (o fermi) dovuti a cause di forza maggiore.



Hi, Einstein.
Which is the context? Are we speaking of arrests? When the person is taken to a police station and kept there because the police believe they may be guilty of a crime?

Le differenze sono due.
Una di ordine sostanziale: arresto = flagranza (_caught in the act_), fermo = gravi indizi di reato + pericolo di fuga.
Una di ordine procedurale: arresto = polizia giudiziaria, fermo = pubblico ministero, salvo casi particolari

L'effetto è lo stesso. Determina la temporanea privazione della libertà personale.


----------



## Einstein

Thanks for your efforts, Nino, but I'm afraid you're on the wrong track! The context is a technical service; "arresti" and "fermi" refer to an interruption of the service, not to police action.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti 

I tend to agree with Bluenoric: could "arresto" and "fermo" (of a plant) correspond to "shutdown"  and    "downtime" ?


----------



## Nino83

Einstein said:


> The context is a technical service; "arresti" and "fermi" refer to an interruption of the service, not to police action.


Ah, ok!
In this context I agree with Blackman.


----------



## Einstein

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> I tend to agree with Bluenoric: could "arresto" and "fermo" (of a plant) correspond to "shutdown"  and    "downtime" ?


I think "shutdown" is right, but I'm not sure that "downtime" fits because we're referring to the kind of stoppage (reasons etc.), while "downtime" refers more to the duration. Still, I'll have a think about that...


----------



## King Crimson

Einstein said:


> Hmm... What they mean is that stoppages that are scheduled don't count as a disservice because the customer is notified, while those due to force majeur don't count as a disservice because the supplier is not responsible. On the other hand unscheduled stoppages not due to force majeur but to defects do count as a disservice.
> But in any case they still use both terms, apparently indifferently!
> 
> Yes, I've been in Italy long enough to know about Italian verbosity.



I think you have nailed it Einstein. But unfortunately this doesn't answer the question of why they are using 'programmati' with 'arresti', which we understand to be 'unscheduled' by definition (whereas 'fermi' should only be scheduled). Boh...


----------



## Anja.Ann

Yes, Einstein  è vero. I see your point and probably when service engineers use "downtime" referring to a "fermo macchina" they actually mean "_tempo di _fermo macchina". 

EDIT
Ops!


----------



## Blackman

On second thought, it doesn't sound as weird as I thought at first. _Fermi_ without the article _i_ sounds as a synonym for _arresti_, which is not. They are definitely two different things. Fermi are usually longer than arresti, but not necessarily. It really depends on context, arresto might refer to routinary shutdown of machinery, while fermo (which sounds longer and usually scheduled) might refer to maintenance or servicing of the same machine. I'd say you might consider _*maintenance*_ for _fermo_.

_Sono esclusi dal calcolo gli arresti (o *i *fermi) programmati e gli arresti (o* i *fermi) dovuti a cause di forza maggiore.

or without *gli*

Sono esclusi dal calcolo arresti (o fermi) programmati e arresti (o fermi) dovuti a cause di forza maggiore._

The discrimination here is between scheduled and non-scheduled. Arresti o fermi programmati e arresti o fermi non programmati.
In the aviation business _fermo (macchina) _is called _scheduled maintenance. _


----------



## Bluenoric

King Crimson said:


> But unfortunately this doesn't answer the question of why they are using 'programmati' with 'arresti', which we understand to be 'unscheduled' by definition (whereas 'fermi' should only be scheduled). Boh...


Why should *arresti* be unscheduled by definition?


----------



## King Crimson

Bluenoric said:


> Why should *arresti* be unscheduled by definition?



That's right, this is all based on the assumption that in the OT 'arresti' and 'fermi' are two different things (else, why give them two different names?). Since it seems likely that 'fermi' are 'scheduled' stoppages, 'arresti' should refer to 'unscheduled' stoppages (ok, maybe instead of 'by definition', I could have said 'logically').
I see now that BM has proposed an additional interpretation, the problem is that all what we have discussed so far are just that - interpretations. I'm beginning to think that won't be able to see the light unless we get additional information from the source of the OT.


----------



## Einstein

I can't really give any more information and in any case it's a confidential document. I think the explanation I gave in #5 is all I can provide. Still, I have to send the translation about 40 minutes from now, so thanks to everyone for the help!


----------



## Bluenoric

Einstein said:


> Sono esclusi dal calcolo gli arresti (o fermi) programmati, gli arresti (o fermi) dovuti a cause di forza maggiore.


Scusa KC, a me dalla frase in oggetto pare chiaro che arresti e fermi siano due cose distinte, e che entrambi possano essere programmati o imputabili a cause di forza maggiore. Esiste anche la terza possibilità che arresti o fermi siano causati da un malfunzionamento del sistema, ipotesi che qui non viene indicata perché queste evenienze non sono "escluse dal calcolo"


----------



## Blackman

Bluenoric said:


> Scusa KC, a me dalla frase in oggetto pare chiaro che arresti e fermi siano due cose distinte, e che entrambi possano essere programmati o imputabili a cause di forza maggiore. Esiste anche la terza possibilità che arresti o fermi siano causati da un malfunzionamento del sistema, ipotesi che qui non viene indicata perché queste evenienze non sono "escluse dal calcolo"


La terza possibilità è inclusa nella seconda, il malfunzionamento è una causa di forza maggiore. Ancora discutiamo come differenziare in _inglese_ arresti e fermi che, siamo tutti d'accordo, sono due cose diverse, entrambe programmabili. Per me _arresto_ ha il sapore di una procedura legata al funzionamento specifico di una macchina che ha bisogno, a cadenze o cicli regolari, di essere spenta. Può accadere che debba essere spenta per cause di forza maggiore. _Fermo, _è sempre uno spegnimento, ma a cadenza o ciclo non regolare e per motivi non legati al funzionamento ma alla manutenzione o alla certificazione. Anche questo potrebbe rendersi necessario per cause di forza maggiore (per esempio, dovendo avviare una procedura di arresto non programmato per troubleshooting, potrebbe poi rendersi necessario un fermo non programmato per risolvere il problema o per ri-certificare il macchinario per il solo fatto di aver effettuato un arresto non programmato).

Io la vedo così:

Arresto = (scheduled/non-scheduled) _Shutdown _
Fermo   = (scheduled/non-scheduled) _Maintenance_


----------



## Bluenoric

No, un malfunzionamento non è una causa di forza maggiore. Un terremoto, una inondazione, un attacco militare sono cause di forza maggiore.


----------



## King Crimson

Bluenoric said:


> Scusa KC, a me dalla frase in oggetto pare chiaro che arresti e fermi siano due cose distinte, e che entrambi possano essere programmati o imputabili a cause di forza maggiore. Esiste anche la terza possibilità che arresti o fermi siano causati da un malfunzionamento del sistema, ipotesi che qui non viene indicata perché queste evenienze non sono "escluse dal calcolo"



Sul fatto che siano cose distinte credo siamo tutti d'accordo e credo purtroppo che sia l'unica conclusione certa che potremo raggiungere sulla base delle informazioni disponibili. Su tutto il resto credo sia inutile accapigliarsi, come scrivevo sono e restano mere ipotesi su un testo scritto fondamentalmente in modo poco chiaro.


----------



## Blackman

Bluenoric said:


> No, un malfunzionamento non è una causa di forza maggiore. Un terremoto, una inondazione, un attacco militare sono cause di forza maggiore.


Non esiste un elenco di cause di forza maggiore al quale attingere. Ogni impedimento allo scorrere naturale delle cose che non può essere rimosso per tempo da chi desidera rimuoverlo è per lui una causa di forza maggiore. Per il conduttore di un macchinario, il malfunzionamento è la forza maggiore che gli impedisce di continuare a condurlo.


----------



## Bluenoric

Blackman, "cause di forza maggiore" è un concetto giuridico chiaramente definito Causa di forza maggiore - Wikipedia


----------



## Blackman

Bluenoric said:


> Blackman, "cause di forza maggiore" è un concetto giuridico chiaramente definito Causa di forza maggiore - Wikipedia


Non ne dubito, nel giusto contesto è certamente un'espressione chiusa. Questo potrebbe essere il caso. Ma nell'uso quotidiano, in senso lato e in qualsiasi ambito che non riguardi il diritto certamente non lo è. Mia mamma è stata per anni la forza maggiore a causa della quale non potevo andare al campetto a giocare a pallone con i miei amichetti...


----------



## Bluenoric

Blackman said:


> Per il conduttore di un macchinario, il malfunzionamento è la forza maggiore che gli impedisce di continuare a condurlo.


Era a questa affermazione che io mi riferivo, ovviamente...


----------



## ohbice

Non ho letto tutto quello che precede, quindi mi scuso in anticipo se ripeto cose già dette. Mentre una macchina in funzione può essere arrestata, una macchina già arrestata per qualche motivo (per esempio per manutenzione) può essere solo tenuta in fermo, non può essere arrestata un'altra volta.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, P 

Secondo me sarebbe utile sapere di che tipo di servizio si tratta, perché una macchina può essere in "fermo" programmato anche quando, per esempio, pur essendo in funzione, non viene utilizzata per fornire il servizio a cui è destinata. Un esempio pratico: una risonanza magnetica può subire un "fermo" programmato in relazione all'interruzione degli esami a pazienti, ma può essere in funzione per un servizio fotografico (dimostrazione del funzionamento in previsione di un manuale operatore, catalogo, etc.).


----------



## Einstein

It's a service on-line. More than that I'm not allowed to say!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Einstein, sorry for asking.  I thought it could help, but I have no clue 
Must admit that Bluenoric's suggestion in post # 6 may work, in muy view, but who knows ... better than you? 

".... scheduled shutdowns (or stoppages), shutdowns (or stoppages) caused by force majeure events"?


----------



## MStraf

is that a legal document? In that case, is it possible the "arresti" and "fermi" were used before in the document in an interchangeable way? That would explain why the word "fermi" is put within parenthesis (with the 'o' conjunction), otherwise I would have written

*Sono esclusi dal calcolo sia gli arresti che i fermi programmati ...*


----------



## Einstein

MStraf said:


> is that a legal document? In that case, is it possible the "arresti" and "fermi" were used before in the document in an interchangeable way? That would explain why the word "fermi" is put within parenthesis (with the 'o' conjunction), otherwise I would have written
> 
> *Sono esclusi dal calcolo sia gli arresti che i fermi programmati ...*


It's a service agreement. The two words appear only in that sentence.
There are a number of imprecisions in the way the document is written, so in the end I didn't let it worry me too much and I settled for shutdowns and stoppages.

I didn't expect to start such an intense debate! Thanks everyone for your suggestions.


----------

